# The U.S. Government is after your Pocket Knives!



## Trip_Wire (Jun 9, 2009)

The U.S. Government is after your Pocket Knives! 

In a sneak attack, U.S. Customs has proposed revoking earlier rulings that assisted opening knives are not switchblades. The proposal would not only outlaw assisted opening knives, its overly broad new definition of a switchblade would also include all one-handed opening knives and most other pocket knives!

We need to get this cappola stopped ASAP! 

Link:

http://www.kniferights.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=81&Item

More: (Perhaps a way to stop this!)

http://www.akti.org/


----------



## 08steeda (Jun 9, 2009)

WTF - what if I only have one hand!!! 

This is insanity!!! Will it never end!!!

Next they will want my JARTS!!!!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Really? they are going to make pocket knives illegal? WTF over!:uhh::confused:


----------



## dusty (Jun 9, 2009)

The present Administration doesn't want you to have *any* fucking thing you can use as a weapon.

Hell, they don't want the Country herself to have weapons-hence the impending Nuke disarmament.

People need to wake up before they get this shit steamrolled through.


----------

